
Apple Rejects Michael Wolff's iPhone App - Because He Criticizes Steve Jobs? - malte
http://www.businessinsider.com/apple-rejects-an-app-dedicated-to-michael-wolffs-columns-2010-4?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+typepad%2Falleyinsider%2Fsilicon_alley_insider+%28Silicon+Alley+Insider%29&utm_content=Google+Reader
======
towndrunk
I haven't seen the app but if it is just another way to read this guys
articles I would have to agree with Apple on this.

~~~
rewind
Have you seen how many site-specific RSS clients there are in the App Store?
Heck, there are companies that one-off apps for a few hundred bucks for anyone
that will pay them, and they're all making it into the App Store.

<http://www.appmakr.com/>

If Seth can have an app, Wolff should too.

~~~
towndrunk
Yes. I have seen all those and I think they just make the App Store more
cluttered. I guess I don't understand the point of building an app for this
kind of thing when you could put the effort into a better website.

